# Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln



## Michi1234 (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Seit gut einem Jahr habe ich mit drei guten Freunden ein Privat Gewässer  gepachtet. Dieses Gewässer wirft uns leider mehr Fragen auf als das wir  fische fangen. aus diesem Grund habe ich mich hier bei Anglerbord  angemeldet um vielleicht ein paar Antworten oder gute Tipps zu bekommen.  
*
Hier mal ein paar Fakten zum Gewässer:* ca. 1000m2 Wasserfläche,
Sandboden, keine Wasserpflanzen im Wasser, kein Zu oder Ablauf, 2 große Grauweiden-Büsche die  derzeit den Unterstand für die Fische bilden und einen von uns  eingebrachten Totholzbereich,
ca. 1,5m-2m Wassertiefe bei derzeitigen Wasserstand (stark verschlammt),  Ufer ist von einer Seite kpl. Bewaldet dadurch steht die Mittagssonne  nicht komplett auf dem Teich. 

Der Fisch Besatz derzeit beläuft sich auf ca. 10 Karpfen (geschätzt),
(5 Karpfen (3sömmrige) haben wir besetzt.)
Jede Menge Rotfedern/augen, Moderlieschen und kleine Barsche
vor zwei Monaten haben wir noch 10 Kg Schleien (3sömmrig) besetzt.

Über den vorhandenen Altbestand konnten wir vorher leider wenig erfahren  da die Vorpächter nicht gerade viel am Gewässer gemacht haben. Wir  konnten also erst mal nur beobachten und Test Angeln.
Doch bis jetzt fängt man hauptsächlich Kleinfisch, der sich hart erarbeitet werden muss und ab und an mal einen Karpfen.
Ein Hecht scheint nicht drin zu sein zumindest hat sich noch keiner rauben gezeigt oder ist uns in die falle gegangen.
Ende Sommer hatten wir noch einen Forrellen Besatz von ca. 50 Fischen  gemacht um sie zum verzehr herauszuangeln, Problem an der Sache war nur  das von diesen Forellen nur insgs. 3st gefangen wurden.
Die Fische Sprangen einem vor der Nase rum und jagten nach Moderlischen  aber bissen nicht egal auf welchen köder selbst jetzt noch sieht man ab  und zu eine Steigen.

Fakt ist wir möchten unser Gewässer gerne Angeltechnisch ertragreicher  gestalten, möchten wasserpflanzen setzen und einen Passenden Besatz im Teich haben.
Mir scheint das derzeit in Irgeneiner art und weise ein Ungleichgewicht im Gewässer herrscht was das Angeln so erschwert. 

Wenn mir jemand ein Paar gute Tipps geben kann wäre ich sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Hi,

ist doch schomal ein gutes Zeichen, dass die Forellen genug zu Fressen haben. Sonst würden Sie auf alles beissen. Falls kein Hecht drin ist würd ich schon einige wenige besetzen. Das würde meiner Meinung nach das Verbutten von Barschen verhindern. 

Könnt ihr den See nicht ablassen um den Schlamm rauszuholen?
Das würde die Wasserfläche vergrößern und mehr Spielraum beim Besatz bieten.

Petri!
Ingo


----------



## Michi1234 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Leider können wir den Teich nicht einfach so ablassen da wir keinen ablauf haben, wir müssen ihn schon leer pumpen was wir auch evtl. im kommenden Sommer machen werden. Aber da müssen wir auch nochmal mit unserem Verpächter sprechen, die hatten den Teich vor etlichen jahren wohl schon mal ausgepumt mit zwei Güllepumpen. Muss wohl ein ziemlicher Akt gewesen sein da wohl durch die vorhandenen Grundwasserquellen im Teich ziemlich schnell Wasser nach kam.

Ist es denn sinnig Hecht zu besetzten? Wenn sowiso höchstens 2 Stück aber der Schuss kann doch auch schnell nach hinten losgehen?

Was könnte mann denn an Wasserpflanzen in den Teich einbringen?
Ausser userem Totholzbereich und die im Wasser hängenden Büsche bietet der Teich nicht besonders viel Schutz oder Laichmöglichkeiten.

Gruß
Michi1234


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Hi,

Wasserpflanzen sind bestimmt keine schlechte Idee. Wundert mich, dass keine drin sind. Hast beim Angeln nie Pflanzenkontakt?

Wenn du welche einbringst solltest du halt bedenken, dass das Gewässer bei der geringen Wassertiefe auch schnell zuwachsen kann. Das kann dann den Angelspass schon reduzieren  Kommt natürlich auch auf denn Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser an. Gut zu kontrollieren sind sicherlich Teich- oder Seerosen. Sehen auch noch schön aus und v.a. Seerosen sind ein super Unterstand.

Zu den Hechten. Ich bin kein Fischbiologe aber ich denke, dass so wie du es momentan beschreibst keine Fische drin sind die die Barsche reduzieren. Dadurch hast dann viele Barsche, die dann aber nicht so gut abwachsen. 2-3 Hechte könnten da sicherlich regulierend eingreifen. Dann würden zwar weniger Barsche durchkommen, die aber möglicherweise besser abwachsen. Kannst bei den Hechten ja ne Geschlechtsanalyse machen und nur Milchner oder Rogner einsetzen um eine Vermehrung vorzubeugen  Oder du fängst sie einfach raus wenn sie nerven.

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall. Ist ja ne spannende Sache so ein Weiher.

Petri!
Ingo


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Sandboden und wenig Wasserpflanzen    Ich würde die Hechte weg lassen und statt dessen Zander setzen, die kümmern sich auch nicht so um eure Satzforellen, dafür um so mehr um die kleinwüchsigen Barsche.

Eine Seerosenbank als Sonnen und Brutschutz würde ich dennoch empfehlen, da fühlen sich auch eure Schleien wohl.


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Gegebenenfalls eine Elektrobefischung durchführen lassen. Das kostet zwar, aber es mindert auch die Gefahr von Fehlesatz und es schafft Klarheit.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Michi,
von euren 50 Forellen habt ihr 3 Stck. gefangen und ab und zu seht ihr noch mal eine steigen?

Dann denkt mal an so was:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275531

Ich will euch ja nicht in Angst und Schrecken versetzen, aber in einem ungeschützt daliegendem, zudem noch in Waldnähe befindlichem Gewässer geht so einiges ab, was man kaum mitbekommt. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Michi1234 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Hallo,
ja das mit den Satzforellen ist ein Mysterium für sich, selbst einige Tage nach dem Besatz der Fische war ordentlich Bewegung im Wasser aber kein Fisch ging an den Haken. 
Mal ehrlich eine Besatzforelle die aus einer Zucht kommt und als Hauptnahrung Fertigfutter bekommt fängt doch nicht nach 2 Tagen das Rauben an und versorgt sich selbst!
Das lustige an der Sache war dann noch das wir zur selben zeit und vom selben Züchter, Forellen in einen Vereinsteich bekommen haben und da bissen die Fische problemlos. 
 Bei uns hatte der Fischreiher mehr Erfolg.
Um die Forellen geht es mir auch geht es mir auch gar nicht so.
Wichtig ist für mich, das wir es Schaffen den Teich so zu gestalten das er einen angemessenen und gesunden Fisch bestand halten kann und natürlich zum Angeln interessanter wird. 
Ich denke das besetzen von 1-2 Hechten o. Zandern könnte noch eine Idee sein und natürlich das Pflanzen einiger Teichrosen.

Gruß
Michi1234


----------



## sprogoe (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

dann könnte der PH-Wert und der Sauerstoffgehalt für Forellen ungeeignet sein und sie machen deshalb das Maul nicht auf.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Perca3.0 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Hi,

was mich noch interessieren würde. Du schreibst sowohl von "Sandboden" als auch von "stark verschlammt".

Ist der Sand unter dem Schlamm und wie dick ist die Schlammschicht?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> Ich denke das besetzen von 1-2 Hechten o. Zandern könnte noch eine Idee sein und natürlich das Pflanzen einiger Teichrosen.


Wenn überhaupt dann nur ein Hecht!
Das Totholz einbringen, war da schon mal ne gute Maßnahme.
Schau mal Anfang März, in den Baumärkten/Gartencentern nach Seerosen, großblätrige Arten, die Wassertiefe ist auch wichtig,es gibt Arten die nur 60-100cm tief wurzeln, die tiefer wurzelnden Arten haben auch die größeren Blätter.
Preis 12-15€ Stück.
Zunächst kannst du diese in Pflanzkübeln aus Sisal/Baumwolle setzen, ein Stein rein, damit die untenbleibt,fette Gartenerde und Dünger ist wichtig.
Manche nehmen ne Schaufel Pferdemist, gibt es aber auch als Düngerkugeln.
Ein bischen Schilfrizom kannst du irgendwo ausgraben, ausstechen, aber nicht erwischen lassen!
Gleiches gilt für andere Unterwasserpflanzen, wie Hornkraut, Tausendblatt u.ä..
Lass die Finger von Wasserpest (Elodea), auch wenn du andere Pflanzen aus solchen Gewässern entnimmst, ein 2cm Stückchen in dein Wasser und du wirst die nicht mehr los!Gleiches gilt für Gewässer mit Entengrütze!
Selbst im Gartencenter musst du schauen, dass du dir nicht Wasserlinsen/Entengrütze mit der Seerose kaufst. 
Ich habe die selbst schon beim Hornbach(mit Linsen) verkauft, deshalb obacht!

Ein Teich ohne Pflanzen ist nur eine Hälterung!

Jürgen


----------



## uwe2855 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Misch mich auch mal hier ein, habe ebenfalls zwei Teiche, jeweils etwa 500qm und bis 2m tief. 
Wasserpflanzen wären natürlich prima. Hatte ich auch an und in meine Teiche angepflanzt. Alles mögliche, sah auch zu Anfang toll aus und wuchsen auch in den ersten drei Jahren ganz hervorragend. Viele Pflanzen standen auf der roten Liste. Ich war richtig stolz.
Dann kam er: Der Bisam mit Gattin. Und weil es dort so schön abgelegen, ruhig und viel zu Fressen gab gründeten sie gleich eine Familie. Das Buddeln der Löcher war ja noch zu ertragen aber auf seinem Speisezettel standen die „Rote Liste“ Pflanzen ganz oben. Froschlöffel und Hechtkraut waren zuerst weg. Fieberklee, Rohrkolben, Sumpfdotterblume, Seesimse und Sumpfschwertlilie waren als nächstes dran. Kann sein, das ich einige vergessen habe.
Schilf mochte er auch sehr gerne. Hatte alles weggefressen was im Wasser stand besonders das Wurzelwerk. Das wurde weit bis in den Uferbereich ausgegraben. Die jungen Triebe alle abgenagt.
Auf den Geschmack von Kalmus kam er erst später. Nu ist der auch schon lange weg.
Seerosen und Teichmummel hatte ich auch zu Anfang. Erst verschwand die Teichmummel und später die Seerosen. Von allen Pflanzen blieben nur noch wenige Reste. Die habe ich in einen großen Gartenteich aus Folie gepflanzt. Dort gibt es keinen Bisam und die Pflanzen gedeihen dort seit vielen Jahren prächtig. Müssen nur ab und zu mal ausgedünnt werden.
Was ich alles angestellt habe um den Bisam zu „bekämpfen“ schreib ich hier mal besser nicht. Aber irgendwann habe ich aufgegeben. Bisam noch da, alle Pflanzen restlos weg. Bis auf etwas Schilf, was aber ziemlich weit in die angrenzende Wiese gewachsen ist.
Also wenn du dich für Pflanzen entscheidest, dann achte auf den Bisam. Er kommt mit Sicherheit irgendwann. Wenn er nicht schon da ist.

Viel Glück
Uwe


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> Auf den Geschmack von Kalmus kam er erst später.


Na das Zeug wollte ich auch nicht fressen, aber da gab es wohl nicht mehr viel zu holen, für den Bisam!

Zum Bisam fällt mir nur das hier ein,

http://www.artenschutz-steigerwald.de/data/1113/25644.jpg

oder ein brauchbarer Terrier, schon mal ab und an zu Besuch am Wasser!

Jürgen


----------



## Michi1234 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Den PH wert haben wir auch schon gemessen aber auch der befindet sich im absolut neutralen Bereich, aber irgend wo muss der Hund begraben sein. Die Karpfen und Kleinfische scheinen sich ja auch wohl zu fühlen
wenn nicht gerade Winter ist wie jetzt sieht man auch öfter fische an der Oberfläche herziehen dennoch ist es beispielsweise sehr schwer sich z.B ein Paar Köder fische zu stippen, obwohl man genug sieht und auch vorhanden sind. 
Den sandboden sieht man noch im Rand Bereich, der Mittlere teil ist verschlammt, wahrscheinlich durch das über die Jahre hereingefallene Laub.
Im Äußeren Bereich ist umlaufend noch ein einigermaßen fester Sandboden der ca. 3m in den Teich geht ab dann kommt eine Kannte wo man dann in den Schlamm einsinkt, ich würde schätzen ca. 1m.

Gruß 
Michi1234


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> dennoch ist es beispielsweise sehr schwer sich z.B ein Paar Köder fische  zu stippen, obwohl man genug sieht und auch vorhanden sind.


Das ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn das Wasser klar ist, sehen die dich genau, wie du sie auch siehst.
Du wirst feststellen, wenn die Fische etwas Deckung haben(Pflanzen), dann sind sie auch nicht so scheu!
Zusätzlich sorgen Pflanzen noch dafür, dass Nährstoffe gebunden werden, dies wird jetzt nicht den vorhandenen Schlamm betreffen ,aber weiteren eventuell vermeiden.
Solche Pflanzen, wie Hornkraut und Tausendblatt, solltest du im Herbst rausrechen, damit entnimmst du sogar noch Nährstoffe!

Jürgen


----------



## Michi1234 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Einen Bisam habe ich gottseidank noch nicht am Teich gesehen,
aber nicht unweit vom Teich Fließt die Ems, und dort gibt es einige davon.
Unser Glück bis jetzt liegt bestimmt auch daran das die Ansässigen Jäger bei uns in solchen Sachen recht fleißig sind. 

Gruß 
Michi1234


----------



## uwe2855 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

@ Jürgen:
Ja, solche Fallen kenne ich... hab sie schon mal irgendwo gesehen...wie sie funktionieren weiß ich auch..
Und mit dem Kalmus hat mich auch gewundert. Hat er aber immer nur in kleinen Mengen gefressen. Vielleicht als „Magenbitter“ zum Nachtisch. Nur irgendwann war alles weg.

Aber der Bisam ist sehr vorsichtig. Wenn sie bejagt werden, leben sie noch heimlicher und man sieht sie fast nicht mehr. Allenfalls noch die unerfahrenen Jungtiere.

Prima, wenn die Jäger bei euch auf den Bisam „achten“.
Nur bei uns in NRW dürfen die Jäger ihn nicht bejagen. Auch keine Bisamfallen stellen. Dafür gibt’s wohl extra Bisamjäger. So sagte man mir. Nur die haben keinen Bock, bzw. es gibt kaum noch welche weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Wie damals in meinem Fall.
Aber lassen wirs damit gut sein.
Viel Glück und Spaß mit deinem Teich.

Uwe


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> extra Bisamjäger. So sagte man mir. Nur die haben keinen Bock, bzw. es gibt kaum noch welche weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt.


Die "ehrenamtliche" Aufgabe des Bisamjägers, wurde durch immer schlechter zu verkaufende Bälge uninteressant und zudem noch erschwert, weil viele Bisam Träger des Hanta Virus sind!

http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/lohnunternehmer/pdf/arbeitsschutz/hantavieren.pdf

Daher ist ein Abbalgen nur noch mit entsprechenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen überhaupt möglich, dass tun sich immer weniger Menschen an, wenn einen der Hanta erwischt, kann es schnell lebensgefährlich werden!
Die ersten Symptome werden von Medizinmännern zunächst für eine Grippe gehalten, wenn man ihnen nicht den entscheidenden Tipp liefert!
Selbst die Rohbälge können noch infektiös sein, da hat dann unter Umständen sogar der Gerber noch was von!
Daher mindestens eine Falle anschaffen, sich mit dem Aufstellen vertraut machen. 
So ist diese Falle nach Möglichkeit verdeckt zu stellen (Fangbunker), damit es keine unerwünschten Beifänge, wie z.B. Wassergeflügel gibt, angebunden wird diese auch (Nutria!).
Also keinesfalls wie auf dem gezeigten Foto, außer dem Köder stimmt da nix!
Ein "richtiger" Bisamjäger stellt die zwar so, aber spätestens, wenn neugierige Kinder am Teich spielen, bist du in der Haftung!
Diese Falle bestenfalls präventiv stellen, vor allem wenn Fließgewässer, wie in dem Fall die Ems in unmittelbarer Nähe sind, dann ist von Besuch auszugehen!
Jetzt ist die richtige Zeit, einen solchen Fangbunker am Gewässerrand einzugraben, wenn der im Frühjahr bepflanzt wird, kann man diesen fast unsichtbar machen.

Jürgen


----------



## Michi1234 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Nun ja, hoffen wir mal das der Bisam es nicht so böse mit mir meint.
Ein versuch mit der Bepflanzung ist es auf jeden Fall wert. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu der Pflanze Tausendblatt, denn wir haben diese Pflanze in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer sehr stark vertreten und wenn wir sie nicht jedes jahr nach dem ersten hochkommen zurück schneiden oder bestenfalls ausreißen ist der Teich fast nicht zu befischen.
So etwas wollte ich natürlich vermeiden. Man sollte die Pflanzen schon noch in Schacht halten können.

Also See oder Teichrose werden wir auf jeden Fall versuchen, und wenn es geht ein paar Laichkräuter die man etwas unter kontrolle halten kann.

Gruß
Michi1234


----------



## feko (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann nur ein Hecht!
> Das Totholz einbringen, war da schon mal ne gute Maßnahme.
> Schau mal Anfang März, in den Baumärkten/Gartencentern nach Seerosen, großblätrige Arten, die Wassertiefe ist auch wichtig,es gibt Arten die nur 60-100cm tief wurzeln, die tiefer wurzelnden Arten haben auch die größeren Blätter.
> Preis 12-15€ Stück.
> ...



Moin Jürgen,wieso empfiehlst du nur einen Hecht?
Was spricht gegen mehrere?

vg


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> hochkommen zurück schneiden oder bestenfalls ausreißen ist der Teich fast nicht zu befischen.
> So etwas wollte ich natürlich vermeiden. Man sollte die Pflanzen schon noch in Schacht halten können.



Bei 1000qm solltest du fast überall mit einem Rechen, an nem Stück Seil
hinkommen, wenn es überhand nimmt und wie ich schon schrieb im Herbst sowieso!
Das Zeug ist im Gegensatz zur Wasserpest, wenigstens zu bändigen!
Und sich ein paar Quadratmeter zum Fischen frei zuhalten, sollte doch möglich sein.
Für mich, ist das eine der wichtigen Wasserpflanzen, aber je nach Gusto!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> Moin Jürgen,wieso empfiehlst du nur einen Hecht?
> Was spricht gegen mehrere?


@feko
Wenn genug Futterfische da sind, wegen mir auch mehrere, nur dann würde ich da aber keine Zander zu setzen, wie weiter vorn geraten wurde!
Also ich bin von einem Hecht, mit ner Handvoll Zander ausgegangen.
Und einen Hecht kriegt man da auch wieder rausgefangen, wenn die sich vermehrt haben, ist es rum, mit den Forellen ebenfalls!
Karpfen hätte ich sicher auch nicht besetzt, aber ist ja auch nicht mein Teich!
Wenn letztere nämlich zuviel buddeln und das Wasser zu einer trüben Brühe wird, dann braucht er auch keine Pflanzen mehr, die tun es dann sowieso nicht. 
Erst recht nicht Tausendblatt, die vertragen die Schwebstofffracht gar nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht2003 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Hallo ich stimme feko zu. Du sprachst ja dass du viele klein fische hast da macht es sinn einpaar hechte reinzusetzen. Dass kann auch der grund dafür sein dass die Forellen nicht beißen wollen da sie saat sind. Ich würde an deiner stelle vielleicht ein paar Teichmuschel einsetzen sie könnten dann als Futtermittel für Karpfen und Schleien dienen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



> Ich würde an deiner stelle vielleicht ein paar Teichmuschel einsetzen sie könnten dann als Futtermittel für Karpfen und Schleien dienen.


Für 1,50€ pro Muschel, teures Futter!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Beim Abpumpen strömte massiv Grundwasser nach- gut so. Der Schlamm sollte raus- das können Tauchpumpen der Feuerwehr so gut wie von Tiefbau- Firmen. Dann würde ich alles an Bäumen rundrum absägen, was Blätter in das Wasser bringt- Sauerstoff- Killer. So erlaubt...


----------



## Lazarus (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



volkerma schrieb:


> Dann würde ich alles an Bäumen rundrum absägen, was Blätter in das Wasser bringt- Sauerstoff- Killer. So erlaubt...


Vorsicht, das Kappen der Bäume könnte genau das Gegenteil bewirken. Weil dann mehr Licht in das Wasser gelangt, kann auch das Algenwachstum zunehmen. Die sind nachts und wenn sie abgestorben sind, Sauerstoffzehrer.


----------



## Michi1234 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Hallo,
Also das mit dem Schlamm absaugen bei normalen Wasserstand haben wir uns auch schon überlegt. (sofern das funktioniert).
Evtl. haben wir die Möglichkeit über unseren Verpächter entsprechend ein bis zwei Güllepumpen aufzustellen die sollten doch in der lage sein den Modder vom Grund zu saugen.
Hat das von euch schon mal jemand gemacht?? und hat es was gebracht?

Das mit dem Rückschnitt der Bäume ist etwas schwierig da wir nen ganzen Wald abholzen müssten. Abgesehen davon würde unser Verpächter bzw. die ansässigen Jäger das niemals zulassen, was ich auch verstehen kann.
Aber wie der Kollege hier schon sagte, bieten die Bäume auch einen sehr guten Schattenspender für die heißen Sommermonate.

Gruß
Michi1234


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Papperlapapp Güllepumpe vom Verpächter oder Feuerwehr! So einen Job erledigt nur die Eine!


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Feuerwehrpumpen schaffen das nicht!! dafür sind die nicht ausgelegt.
Wir hatten mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe von der Kläranlage mal unser Glück versucht (40qm/h) -zweit Tage gepumpt -nicht gesehen das da Schlamm weniger wurde.

Bei der Bäumen muss man nicht gleich ein Kahlschlag machen-das gibt immer Ärger vom Verpächter oder selbsternannten Umweltschützern.
Ein wenig auslichten (Äste) und 1bis 2 Bäume pro Jahr und siehe da nach einigen Jahren sind die Bäume weg-ohne das es jemand zu stark auffällt.


----------



## Syntac (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Außer es sind Erlen, die wachsen dann schneller wieder nach also Du holzen kannst


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



Syntac schrieb:


> Außer es sind Erlen, die wachsen dann schneller wieder nach also Du holzen kannst



das erledigt die Motorsense beim Rasenmähen


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

Bäume muß man immer so fällen:









Dann kann man sagen,* der* war´s:







Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> das erledigt die Motorsense beim Rasenmähen



stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Perca3.0 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelteich 1000m2 schlecht zu beangeln*

@sprogoe: Cool, mit welchem werkzeug machst du das?


----------

